# Torch Cart



## Old Iron (Apr 28, 2011)

I built this cart about 3 years ago, And decided I needed one for the machine shop so I built Another one.

I had the torch from my welding truck when I retired. I hate to get rid of anything in the line of tools so I kept it.

First Picture Old Second one new cart. I need to clean it up and paint it.

Paul


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 28, 2011)

Good work amking that bottle cart, should work well, I used to have a front back cart, but when somebody stole a bunch of tools 30 years ago, I replaced it with the side by side one, it was harder to wheel out the door between all the other crap in my shop.

Walter


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 28, 2011)

Handle is a good idea but with 75' of hose don't need to move it much. And I don't have a lot of room fot it anyway. Will have to park it by the over head door so it can go out side.

These are a lot easier than a side by side to move around.

Paul


----------



## HMF (Sep 1, 2011)

> author=Old Iron link=topic=1906.msg12265#msg12265 date=1304006361
> I built this cart about 3 years ago, And decided I needed one for the machine shop so I built Another one.
> 
> I had the torch from my welding truck when I retired. I hate to get rid of anything in the line of tools so I kept it.
> ...



Paul,

We lost the cart photos, could you perhaps repost them? Thanks!

Nelson


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 1, 2011)

Allthumbz I'll get some more pictures a repost them.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 1, 2011)

New Pictures.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 17, 2011)

Know problem Chance glad I could help.

Paul

P.S. If you need measurements just let me know.


----------

